

Why I Should be Apple's Next CEO - timf
http://davidsiegel.squarespace.com/why-i-should-lead-apple/

======
zaidf
_In just ten years, there won't be any more PCs or MP3 players, there won't
even be any "smart phones" or televisions as we know them today. There won't
be any operating systems for consumers, no downloadable music, no DVDs, and
100% of today's software will be retired. We're on the brink of the Semantic
Web, a transformation as significant and different as everything we've built
over the last forty years. The Semantic Web will slowly but surely accelerate
us from the old flat innovation curve to a new, disruptive, hyperconnected
future. Companies like Apple and Microsoft are sitting like cows on the
railroad tracks waiting for the train._

You lost me right about here. I think you are overestimating how fast we
change.

